# Air force ATIS tech



## Crazymike (26 Jun 2004)

Hi, I recently found this site after the forum on the DND page was shut down.  I was in the army reserve for 6 years as an artillery solider, and am now going regular air force.  I was told I have a conditional offer for ATIS tech ( 226 ).  I did the fitness test again last week, so I should be signing the real thing soon.  I was wondering if anyone with experience in the trade could give me an idea of what to expect on course, after course,  and where a good choice for my initial posting would be.  Any information on air force life in general would be useful as well.

Thanks for your help.

Crazymike.


----------



## corporal-cam (1 Jul 2004)

I have no  first hand info on this but I was looking at it before as a possible career path and I found this link usefull.
http://www.jointheforces.com/engraph/airforce/jobs_e.aspx


----------



## Sundborg (1 Jul 2004)

The CF Crypto Maintenance Unit is a good one to go to if you can; I think that is in Kingston.


----------



## Alex (4 Jul 2004)

Out of curiosity, how long is it taking you to transfer from the reserves to the regs? I heard it can take a very long time.


----------



## Crazymike (5 Jul 2004)

Thanks for the advice, I'll look into that while I'm in Kingston.

I didn't transfer directly from the primary reserve.  I went on the supplementry holding reserve last year while trying to find an IT job.  After a months without even an interview and seeing how my friend and his co-workers working into the IT field hated their jobs, I decided to give the air force a shot.  I actually did my testing with my friends coworkers, and several more were thinking about applying.

To answer your question, I applied last July.  I just signed my offer today and I am leaving for Kingston tomorrow.

From what I have seen as a reservist it takes almost as long to transfer to regs as a civie takes.  When you transfer you have to do everything over again, testing, interview, etc.


----------



## Bert (6 Jul 2004)

CrazyMike

I'm an ATIS tech.

Depending on your gaining unit, your job might be relatively specific or very general.  These are common areas
ATIS techs are trained for and find themselves: computer and network maintenance and support, PBX and telephone
maintanence and support, audio/visual set-ups, communication maintenance and support (radio, landline, satellite,
fiber optic, microwave), AWACS support, airfield instrument landing systems maintainence and support, radar
and ground-to-air comms and surveillance, airport security and baggage handling systems, airfield sentry.

The education at Kingston is basically electronic fundamentals and product training on various systems mentioned.
At the gaining unit, you may rotate through various sections to gain on the job experience in some or all of the
mentioned areas.  Depending on the gaining unit, you may find yourself in a specific area or working with several
sections at the same time.  Experience in one section will help you out in another.  Also, some units are more
operational than others so you may get special sentry/weapons training, rapid deployment training, and be
tasked to deploy anywhere and support base operations.

Some units may require a first level type of maintenance like card swapping (system level) or may require more 
component level work like equipment calibration, commissioning, or electronic repair.

Its actually a pretty diverse MOC and those willing to learn, participate, and get the right exposure will enjoy it
alot.


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Sep 2004)

Crazymike,

     I would recommend that you choose a large base for your first posting so that you could get the opportunity to see the ATIS trade in various fields of work. For Example, in Halifax they work at the Air Force base in Shearwater, a Radio transmitter and receiver site, in all aspects of the IT/IM world, Network Services, Telephony and also in Infrastructure and Cabling.

     You may not be able to experience that on a smaller base. I worked with a large group of ATIS techs in Shearwater and it really seems to be a great choice for a trade.


----------



## FOO TECH G11 (25 Sep 2004)

Hey There

Was wondering if there were any ATIS Tech's out there. Was looking at a remuster and wanted to know what the course was like, where I might get posted, etc.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Cloud Cover (25 Sep 2004)

Excuse my ignorance, but what the heck is an ATIS tech?


----------



## Bert (26 Sep 2004)

You may want to perform a search "ATIS tech" and check out past threads that directly discuss this.
Also there information in the forum's TRADES FAQ.  I'm an ATIS tech.  PM me if you want more
information.


----------



## FOO TECH G11 (26 Sep 2004)

Aeronautical Telecomunication Information Systems Tech


----------



## Infanteer (27 Sep 2004)

Fancy way of saying "Radio Guy", isn't it?

That's like calling me "Ground Based Handheld Projectile Delivery Systems Tech".


----------



## greener (27 Sep 2004)

the "A" is "Aerospace"


----------



## Putty (7 Oct 2004)

I am considering this career but I want to get into it to gain LAN/WAN security experience. Does the army/Navy ATIS techs administer highly secure networks or are these networks administered by the Canadian Communications Security Establishment (CSE)???
Do ATIS techs administer WAN connections? 
Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bert (7 Oct 2004)

I can say that yes they do, more specifically perform the actual work to install and 
maintain the systems including actions of administration, but not necessarily in charge
of administration.  That comes from DND. The ATIS techs working in that environment 
will be under a chain of command.  They'll get the work tickets, directives, and 
perform the day to day work.  

ATIS techs work with secure and classified networks, LANs and WANs, usually
related to local environment except if you're posted to a control centre.  Cpls
generally do most of the dog work (so don't expect to be
chief network technician or your Warrant will feel left out) and for juicy postings or 
taskings you need relative experience in the trade or MCpl rank or above.  

ATIS techs during their initial QL3s, OJT, and rotations, will find themselves working in
various sections gaining multiple experience in PC maintenance, network maintenance,
airfield maintenance (radar, ILS, detection) , audio/visual, comms, crypto, and PBX/telecomm 
maintenance  -  the electronics and communications systems found on an 
air base but not in the aircraft (except if posted to NATO and working with AWACs).

The military prefers ATIS techs to gain broad experience in all systems so they''ll be
effective in any environment if deployed or on base.  Its not uncommon to see ATIS
techs working with Army, Navy, NATO units. LCIS, NET, and ATIS techs have
similar backgrounds and there is alot of cross-experience.  You may see this more
on deployments or air units attached to Army or Navy units.

During a career, after OJT and rotations, an ATIS tech would be posted to a
particular section.  You may or may not get a choice, but if network
administration is your choice, choose the PC/Network maintenance section.
If you have credentials, tell your CFRC this and they may try to give you a
posting that may want your education/experience.  Also, units across the
country and abroad have different characteristics.  Some units may have specific 
taskings and not have an airfield section, not be directly responsible for networks,
or have and do everything as an example.  

Tell the CFRC your background note your posting choices (if you get
any), and once in the military keep an open mind, learn as 
much as you can about everything, and tell your chain of command your interests
are in network maintenance.


----------



## Putty (7 Oct 2004)

Thanks Bert, I am gratefull for your input. 

I wanted to get some telephone switching experience and network security experience and Unix experience. Specifically with Intrusion detection (IDS) and other security 

I have eight years of IT support, five with routers, WANs and VPN equipment, 3 years with firewalls and about 6 years with Windows servers LANs and PCs.

The recruiter can't tell me if I sign up whether I can enter the position at a higher rate than private. I guess I would need more comprehensive experience. Who determines this? ???

Anyways it sounds like this is the career I want.  

 Is the training difficult after basic training?


----------



## Fruss (8 Oct 2004)

Concerning this trade, do you get a lot of field time??  I mean, I don't want to always stay on base in Canada..  If I would like to do that, I would go in the private sector..  Can you describe a little bit what the environnement is like?? How often should we expect to be deployed??


----------



## Fruss (11 Oct 2004)

Someone answered that to my last post..  I though it would be useful to other too.


Different units have different characteristics.  Air Force units attached to operational
air bases like Bagotville, Trenton, Comox, Cold Lake, are generally trained to be
deployable.  Other units in Ottawa, AETE, as examples, are not deployable and do
not receive the same level of combat training as deployables.  Also, Bagotville and
Cold Lake (CF-18s) share vanguard duty six months of the year and associated units are
trained to be deployable almost immediately.  Trenton's Hercs also share 
high deployability status.

As an ATIS tech posted to a deployable unit, the member would receive annual
weapons training, NBCD (nuclear, biological, chemical protection training), and
combat skills as well as other non-MOC related courses.  With this training, an
ATIS tech could be deployed with the unit or individually anywhere and have
the skills to be useful in an Army, Navy, or Air Force environment.

Generally, the ATIS tech is posted to a TIS unit on an air base.  Given the ATIS
tech supports the telecommunications, data communications, airfield systems,
radars, audio/visual, PCs, and other technical hardware, the tech could be posted
anywhere to embassies, NATO AWACs, Army units, Navy units, Air Force units, 
network control centres, communication/radar stations, and any field deployments.
Primariy is Air Force related.  If anything, its one of the most diverse MOCs for
postings.  If one becomes a 500 series aircraft technician like for the CF-18, the
posting possibilites are limited because only Cold Lake and Bagotville base
CF-18s as an example.

Deployments and taskings are common, especially for deployable units.  Some
bases take care of remote stations or locations and support actiivities of other units.
In the last six months, I participated in OP Northern Denial, OP Wolf Safari, which takes
you out of the base into a field deployment situatioin.  There were a number of short 
taskings that may put ATIS out in the field supporting or repairing equipment in locations
under the jurisdiction of the base.  In the past six months, I've been away from the base 
for about 2 months including a few short courses.

In general, the ATIS tech supports activities on the base and in the capacity similar to
a field service technican.  You may go from place to place, installing, repairing, or troublshooting
equipment on the base, on a deployment, or at a station.  

Once an ATIS tech has completed OJT (on the job training) and section rotation, the
member can qualify for individual deployments to CF commitments anywhere in the world.
In a few cases, the unit may move toward deployment as well.  I've had two deployment
opportunites of that nature in the last six months.  Of the cases, more senior members
had volunteered and were chosen.

In a deployable unit, the opportunities for deployments and taskings are good.  Most
cases its something you volunteer for.


----------



## dearryan (13 Jul 2005)

Hi there,

Just throwing this out there for any ATIS techs that can pass on some info to a wannabe.  Questions like training/postings/advancement/likes, dislikes...that sorta stuff. I am just about done the recruiting process (waiting the return of the medical). I have a formal education in electronic  engineering, and wireless technologies and I hope this is the right trade. I did not want to apply to go in as an officer. Any info would be sweet!

Ryan


----------



## Bert (18 Jul 2005)

The ATIS trade is a good one for trade and military experience.  Its not one you'll find boring.

After BMQ, you'll find yourself in Kingston for trades training; POET and QL3. POET is basic
electronic and communications theory.  QL3 is product training on equipment you'll most find
out in the greater military world.  If the technical assessors find your background and education
is QL3 equivalent during the recruiting process, you may be directly posted to your first unit 
after BMQ.

At the unit, you'll be put on section rotation gaining experience in the various systems and
aspects of the MOC.  After the rotational period, you'll likely be posted to a particular section
and placed on advanced courses and training leading to QL4 and QL5 qualifications.  Advancement
to MCpl and beyond leads to leadership, project management, and special assignments depending
on unit and scope of work.

The 226 MOC installs, maintains, and repairs electronic, information, and communication systems
found on the base or location.  Depending on the unit and location, the work involve base
and deployable communications systems, (radio, sat, micro, repeater), voice PBXs and data networks, 
computer maintenance, entertainment systems and vid conferencing, airfield navigation aids, 
beacons, radar (fixed and mobile), and special systems.

Each base and unit may have its own characteristics.  Some bases have airfields, others may 
maintain special equipment or tasks, others may train for higher states of deployable
readiness, or support remote stations as examples.  The job and experiences as a 226 in
Cold Lake may be differ slightly than those posted at Gander or NDHQ.  Over a career,
this makes an adaptable and well-rounded tech.

I've found the MOC to be full of challenging work and diverse experiences.  If you have any
specific questions, you can PM me.


----------



## Shadowhawk (26 Jul 2005)

ATIS Tech ... best job in the world ... (well ... at least the best job out of all my previous employment)

 8)


----------



## jucemunky (15 Aug 2006)

Does this trade offer spec pay?


----------



## Bert (16 Aug 2006)

The trade offers spec level 1 pay.  To get spec pay, it involves aquiring QL5 and rank of
Corporal in this MOS.  Best ask the CFRC for the most current information.


----------



## CF-22 Raptor (1 Sep 2006)

Can I also assume that most of the equpiment you guys use are way more modern and newer than the stuff I saw on the ATIS Tech video from the DND site? From the looks of it I think the video was made in the early 90s.


----------



## Bert (2 Sep 2006)

Yes the video and some of the terms used are dated.  Depending on the systems, you'll find
a mixture older legacy equipment, contemporary, and cutting edge systems.  Each unit supports
various systems and it depends on their taskings and what section you may find yourself.

Generally, deployable kit, secure communications, special or disposable systems have shorter 
life cycles and may be changed, modified, upgraded sooner.  Other systems, usually larger, 
dispersed, and fixed in location, have longer life cycles and could come from another era.  

The radome in the beginning of the video may still be found on CF airfields.  Its dated, 
but the concepts of the antennas and reflectors today or thirty years ago haven't changed.  
Data processing and display systems associated with the same piece of kit has been updated.  
Rather than using old analog radar scopes, ATCs may use LCD screens and see everything 
on one display system.

Sat comm may converge telecommunications networks involving radio, IT, fibre, telephony, 
video, and link various locations all over the globe using modern equipment.

You may find older air-ground air (AGA) radios in service.  The older units require 
more regular maintenance, but you can repair and tune them easily.  Newer radios are more
relaible, but if they break down, the units are not field repairable and need to be swapped out 
completely.   Sparing becomes more critical.  Balance of things

The ATIS trade is quite broad and covers a huge range of equipment in many settings.  Its not
a job like in a Nortel manufacturing setting where the tech deals with cutting edge electronics
and comms systems everyday.  However, not many civy techs are exposed to radar, telecommunications,
airfield, radio, IT, PBX, converged networks, crypto all in a single day.


----------



## keano (7 Dec 2009)

Any ATIS Tech's on here?  Just wondering what life after BMQ will look like...

Cheers


----------



## lp_64 (28 Apr 2010)

After BMQ, you'll find yourself in Kingston for trades training; POET and QL3. POET is basic
electronic and communications theory.  QL3 is product training on equipment you'll most find
out in the greater military world.  If the technical assessors find your background and education
is QL3 equivalent during the recruiting process, you may be directly posted to your first unit 
after BMQ.


----------



## Vell (2 Oct 2017)

Although old, this post and a few others have helped me immensely. 

It is almost time for me to chose my preferences for posting for my 4s. As I have waited almost a year between my POET and 3s doing OJE, I finally got to experience many facets of the trade. I found that I quite enjoy almost everything an ATIS tech does except for help desk. I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how to avoid ending up with a posting that will have me often based in such a position (I realize I cannot avoid it entirely as it is a required part of my 4s). 

I am also not a big fan of the PC maintenance area but it is better than help desk work. I am neutral on net ops stuff. Everything tech maintenance, radar, coms, telecom (kinda defunct it seems), AV and airfield is great. Let me connect something, physically troubleshoot it, or open it up and I am a happy man. 

Typically, so far I have found that as long as I do a really good job, I am asked to stay where I am but the tricky part seems to be getting initially placed somewhere to make that reputation for myself (I have to be careful too. For example, I was really good with ACIMS/SharePoint and had to fight tooth and nail to avoid constantly getting tasked to working on it).

Based on what I read here and info given to me by others in the trade, it seems that I should request to go to a base with an airfield like, Comox, Cold Lake or Trenton. I can also request specific unit if that can perhaps help me avoid the dreaded help desk. I can find information about what each squadron does (http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/wings-squadrons.page), but I am having trouble finding what specific and/or unique roles that ATIS techs do within different squadrons (I found browsing available postings for ATIS techs on the DWAN to be the most informative so far). 

Any tips, tricks, useful DWAN links or advise I should keep in mind before I pick my posting preferences would be greatly appreciated.


----------

